# Revolution of Kicking DVD review



## Miles (Nov 26, 2005)

I just purchased this 2-DVD set from my friend John at xplosivegear.com but is also available at www.mootoamerica.com.  This is a super value for under $50.

Wow!  What an incredible tool for students and instructors!  Though it is directly primarily for Taekwondoin, this set of dvds is easily a tremendous resource for any martial artist.

The set is produced by Mooto, a Korean company which also markets doboks, training equipment and other videos.  This particular set features instruction by Grandmaster Kang, Shin Chul, president of the Korean Taekwondo Masters Society.  This gentleman can kick....vertically!

Volume 1 of the set features instruction in performing the following kicks: front, round, side, back, spinning and push kicks.  The format makes it easy to skip any technique and to watch the models perform the kick and/exercises over and over.  The kicks are demonstrated, with explanations of what to avoid doing, and there are exercises for developing power or proper motion.

Volume 2 features the more advanced kicks: ax, front spinning, back spinning, jumping front, jumping roundhouse, jumping side, jumping back, one foot spinning kick, double kick, whirl kick and 540 degree turning kicks.  

The dvd format allows you to choose Korean, English or Spanish languages and there is plenty of content: 50 minutes on the first dvd and 60 minutes on the second.

Miles


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 26, 2005)

Sounds like a DVD for the entire family. I was wondering what to put in the childern stocking this year.
TERRY


----------



## Andy Cap (Nov 26, 2005)

Thnx for teh heads op there.  If you recommend it I know it is worht getting.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks for taking the time to review this for us!


----------



## Miles (Nov 27, 2005)

I've wasted lots of money on stuff over the past 30yrs so I am happy to review this product for those who may be interested in getting it.  Always good to get a "heads up" on something worthwhile.

If you go to the Mooto website, you can download a clip from the dvd to get an idea of what is on it.

Miles


----------



## TX_BB (Nov 29, 2005)

If this is a remake of the VHS tape set it's basics are really good. The tape demonstarted proper technique better than any I've run across. I'd like USA Taekwondo to provide tapes that where a cross between the Han Won Lee tapes and this set. I believe it would help raise the level of our atheltes by giving them common ground at the High Performance level.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 25, 2006)

i will definately check this out


----------

